

Samsung tried to profit from confidential Apple patent case discovery docs  - dzink
http://www.theverge.com/2013/11/9/5084250/judge-orders-samsung-explain-itself-apple-nokia-licensing-leaks#!

======
dottrap
Likely outcome: Samsung gets fined, costing their shareholders, while the
board and lawyers never blink.

Fair outcome: Find those responsible for leaking the documents, fire them, and
throw them in jail for contempt of court.

